
Neil Armstrong:  "It's True Beauty however was that it Worked" - EzGraphs
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2010/11/its-true-beauty-however-was-that-it.html
======
lutusp
Two missing commas, and one misspelled word, render the title
incomprehensible. The original:

"Its true beauty, however, was that it worked"

This reminds me of the classic missing-comma gag: "Eats shoots and leaves":

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eats,_Shoots_%26_Leaves>

------
tokenadult
This is an illustration of why it's usually best to select, copy, and paste
the title of a submission directly from the original article. This is a very
good article, and I am glad it was posted, but the misspelling in the title is
not Neil Armstrong's misspelling, and we should honor his memory by making
sure his words are quoted accurately here.

